# Group of red hybrids



## monocotman (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there,

I thought I'd show a group of red hybrids showing the variation in flower size possible in cyps.
Sorry about the small photo - I've fiddled around resizing these and this is about as good a resolution as I can acheive.
I can post individual plant and flower photos if people are interested.
The large plant in the middle of the back row is the Lucy Pinkepank I've just posted on it's own.
Front left is a dark Philipp (kentuckiense x macranthos) from Crustacare in Belgium where they used a deeply coloured clone of macranthos they call 'red russian'. It may well be a form from the Baikal region of Russia where this variable species is particularly well coloured.
Front right are the almost chocolate coloured flowers of 'Pixi' (calceolus x tibeticum). This hybrid is particularly vigorous. There are now twenty resting buds - up from the ten growths that are present here. This flowering isn't very good as the plant was repotted last winter and didn't like it.
Back left is an almost obscured plant of the popular grex 'Gisela' ( parviflorum x macranthos). This plant is well coloured but a slowish grower. It has taken six years to increase from a single to nine growths - something I should have been able to achieve in half that time.
Finally on the back right is a nice clone of x ventricosum. This is a division from a breeder in the UK and is a very deep wine red.
Comparing the flowers, you can see that the smallest flower is Gisela. Next comes Pixi and ventricosum. Philipp is bigger than either of these but is dwarfed by Lucy P,

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2010)

They all look lovely.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for posting. Did you grow all these? What mix do you use? 



monocotman said:


> I can post individual plant and flower photos if people are interested.
> David



Yes please!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 7, 2010)

*red hybrids close up*

Hi Kevin,

to answer a couple of questions.
I live near Cambridge in the UK.
All my cyps grow in nearly 100% super coarse perlite with a small amount (10% -although probably unnecessary) of orchid bark.
I 'overpot' into large eight inch plastic pots. This reduces moisture variation around the plant roots in summer and also allows me to grow them for several years without repotting. Cyps hate repotting.There is no significant compost breakdown with this amount of perlite around.
Pots are kept away from the worst of the winter weather in an old shed then brought out in March. Hybrids are fed fortnightly with full strength feed all summer and the species with quarter strength. They all sit under a large sycamore tree whilst in leaf and just receive a couple of hours sun in the early mornings.
When the temperatures go above 25 degrees I spray them twice a day to help keep them cool. Otherwise they receive no special attention apart from being watered about two or three times a week.
I find them to be fairly easy plants to grow and many of the hybrids increase quickly once established - this may take a couple of years depending on vigour.
The photo shows the popular Gisela - this one is a pretty good colour for the grex. More photos to follow - I cannot seem to upload more than one photo per post,
Regards,
David


----------



## monocotman (Nov 7, 2010)

*red hybrid close up - Pixi*

Hi there ,

photo of the hybrid Pixi - calceolus x tibeticum.
Pretty much the darkest flower I have - a nice dark chocolate red.
A short growing vigorous hybrid but capable of double flowered stems when happy. This plant has increased from ten to twenty growths in one year,

Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (Nov 7, 2010)

*red hybrid close up - x ventricosum*

Hi there,

x ventricosum is a very variable natural hybrid of calceolus and macranthos.
Flowers vary from white through pinks and yellows in various combinations to dark reds.
This clone is a divison of stud plant at the darker end of this spectrum.
The flowers are large for the grex and the photo doesn't do it justice - the colour is darker in real life.
Ventricosum is a vigorous grex - this plant has increased from four to twelve growths in two years and is a real favourite,

Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pixi - resting buds*

Hi there,

a close up of the winter resting buds of Pixi. 
I like to check all the plants before putting them in their winter resting quarters. 
They are usually then forgotten about until late February.
Received wisdom is to break up cyps when they get to twenty buds to reduce the chance of rot infecting the large rhizome but I've decided to wait another year and see what happens.
With a mainly perlite compost it is pretty easy to remove it and expose the buds and rhizomes. 
I add hydroleuca - expanded clay pebbles to the top off the pots above the level of the perlite. 
This acts as a mulch and also seems to deter slugs from attacking the new shoots. It is also less unsightly than the pure white perlite.
In the spring of 2008 this plant was a seedling with two growths and a first flower. Three growing seasons later there are twenty new resting buds.
Some grexes are very vigorous!

Regards,

David


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW!!!! Wonderfull all!!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2010)

monocotman said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> to answer a couple of questions.
> I live near Cambridge in the UK.
> ...



Thanks for the culture tips. I might have to try that. How much does it rain there in the summer? I might have to water mine more if in that mix. Is 25 degrees too much for the ones you have? Just thinking of our native ones - reginae, parviflorum var. pubescens and parviflorum var. makasin and candidum all can take into the mid-30's. The flowers might fade faster, but they can definitely take the heat. Are the Asian ones differrent?

That Gisela is sure dark! I've never seen one like that. Are you sure it's a Gisela?


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 7, 2010)

wow!! awesome display.

These are old photos right? They don't bloom at this time of year I think


----------



## fundulopanchax (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nicely grown! The Gisela and Pixi are excellent specimens of those hybrids.

Thx for sharing.

Ron


----------



## monocotman (Nov 8, 2010)

*cyp culture and tibeticum*

Hi guys,

smartie2000 - you're right - all the photos were taken in May this year.

Kevin - we receive a reasonable amount of summer rain. Cyps will take a fair amount of rain in the summer. I don't worry about it. The asian species don't like winter rain, although the hybrids don't mind. This is one reason why I keep all the pots in the dry. The other is to reduce the effect of very hard frosts which might penetrate deep into the pots and cause damage to the roots. I don't worry about 'normal' frosts at all.
As far as I can tell, 25 degrees is fine for cyps, especially the more vigorous hybrids. Up to 30 degrees is Ok for short periods as long as they are out of the sun and wind and don't overheat or dry out. 
We had 30 degrees here for a week (about average for an english summer) and there were no ill effects after they were watered and sprayed twice a day.
Even some of the high altitude asian species e.g.tibeticum sail through these conditions.
Both my tibeticums grow and increase more like hybrids than species so they must be reasonably happy.
I would imagine that if you are worried about the heat then one of the best species to grow would be kentuckiense.
Photo shows one of the tibeticums flowering this spring. They are reputed not to increase much when in cultivation. 
Well this plant hasn't read the script. It came to me in early 2008 as a single growth and is now up to six for next year.
The Gisela came to me from a reputable grower and apart from the deep colour I've no reason to think it isn't correct. But you can never be entirely sure - I have several 'wrong un's' in my collection.
I read this year that the majority of the root growth is made in mid to late summer so I've tried to feed them with tomato fertilizer from July onwards.
Also - the plants go from a standing start ( a bud) to full height with a flower in a little over three weeks. 
This puts a great strain on the plant and calls for a ready supply of fertilizer, especially nitrogen for all those expanding new leaves. So I try to remember to fertilize early, as soon as I can see any growth at all and more often (weekly) at this time of year,

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2010)

Very interesting thread, thanks for the info and great looking flowers


----------



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

David, thank you for sharing your growing tips.

I have taken the plunge and have ordered 6 cyps from GPH. Four reginae and one each Ulla Silkens and Phillip. I plan on planting them in the garden.

Have you ever had yours in the ground as opposed to in the pots? According to Ron, I have a good place for them...morning sun, near the sprinkler, in a raised bed. I'll have to amend the soil for them, but he's given me good instructions for that.

Still, I'm nervous!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2011)

*cyps in garden*

Katherine,
I cannot help -I haven't planted any cyps in the garden, although I plan to do so this spring. I'd follow Ron's tips to the letter,
Regards,
David


----------



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, then, we should compare notes!

What are you planting?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure yet - some of my older more established hybrids. I'm running out of room for potted cyps. Maybe things like Emil and Ulla Silkens. I won't be trying the species - they would be at more risk of rot in our damp wet winters.
David


----------



## Dido (Mar 24, 2011)

monocotman said:


> Not sure yet - some of my older more established hybrids. I'm running out of room for potted cyps. Maybe things like Emil and Ulla Silkens. I won't be trying the species - they would be at more risk of rot in our damp wet winters.
> David



Just try it, have here very wet winters too, 
some like that. Its mostly about the drainage under them. 
There is some ways. 
But a lot of the plants love to grow in more wet conditions. :evil:


----------



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure about wet winters (it gets pretty cold here), but I had a concern about my location next to the sprinklers. That bed gets pretty wet. But Ron assured me that with good drainage, the reginae would love it. So that's where they're going to go. Cross your fingers!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful tibeticum. My favorite cyp.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Wonderful color on these!


----------

